# I got some rats as my first kill....



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

Hello, got some roof rats (not squirrels), got a quite a few, they have been eating my fruit tree, the power line connects to this phone line that they can crawl into my tree with, the rats live in another neighbors yard as I saw one go all the way to the pole, I managed to get some to stop by making sword noises so that they stop to see what it was, they give you about 1-2 seconds or just a half a second, they sound easy to kill but because of the angle they aren't, and they are pretty tough and can run very fast, I was aiming slightly behind its ear like I do on hogs but this one moved a little, still did drop like a rock, here is one of them.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Good shot... what's a sword noise sound like? Does it work with squirrels? Do you think making sword noises would stop my wife from griping?


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

StretchandEat said:


> Good shot... what's a sword noise sound like? Does it work with squirrels? Do you think making sword noises would stop my wife from griping?


I put a shock collar on MY wife 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Nice shot

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

StretchandEat said:


> Good shot... what's a sword noise sound like? Does it work with squirrels? Do you think making sword noises would stop my wife from griping?


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

???? Thanks, and no, lol I don't think sword noises would stop your wife from griping ????...... How is the shock collar working out? Hahaha ????


----------



## Quynh (Dec 1, 2015)

good shot, that's interesting
I also like to shoot rats


----------



## RealLifeMorty (Sep 14, 2016)

Could you do a video demonstrating the techniques employed in replicating said sword noises..?


----------



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

nicely done congrats for your first kills !!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good job! One of the very best uses for a slingshot ....

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

Thanks everybody.


----------

